# Make-Ahead Easy Baking Mix



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope and pray that this one finds everybody with a few more pounds and a happy heart. Found this interesting especially for the many out there who enjoy cooking and new things, I haven`t try it yet so I can`t post a review on it . 
https://www.yahoo.com/food/make-ahead-easy-baking-mix-102018650240.html


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Why don't you just copy in the darn recipe????


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

You don’t have to wake up extra-early to bake something from scratch for breakfast — even on weekday mornings. With a batch of this versatile baking mix in the refrigerator or freezer, you’ll never be more than minutes away from tender, tasty, fresh-from-the-oven biscuits, scones, and muffins. 

3 tablespoons sugar
2 sticks frozen unsalted butter, grated
2 tablespoons plus 2 teaspoons baking powder
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon coarse salt
6 cups all-purpose flour

Whisk together sugar, baking powder, salt, and flour. Stir in butter. Want to go whole wheat? Replace 2 cups of the all-purpose flour with whole-wheat flour.

What’s the secret to the flakiest baked goods? The butter needs to be distributed in small pieces throughout the flour. It’s much faster to stir in grated frozen butter (use the large holes of a box grater) than to cut in cold butter with a pastry blender or to use your fingers.



Wanna try a great recipe using this mix? Try some Lemon-Raisin Scones!

2 cups cold Homemade Baking Mix
1/4 cup granulated sugar
2/3 cup coarsely chopped raisins
1/2 teaspoon finely grated lemon zest
1/2 cup heavy cream, plus more for brushing
1 large egg, lightly beaten
Coarse sanding sugar, for sprinkling

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. In a bowl, whisk together baking mix, granulated sugar, raisins, and zest. In another bowl, whisk together cream and egg; stir into baking-mix mixture until a dough forms. Pat into a 6-inch round on a parchment-lined baking sheet. Brush with cream; sprinkle with sanding sugar. Cut into 8 wedges, and pull them 2 inches apart.

2. Bake scones until golden brown, about 20 minutes. Let cool completely on pan on a wire rack.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Country Living said:


> Why don't you just copy in the darn recipe????


Don't bother asking the readytogo questions. I have never seen him participate in a discussion after the op.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Justaguy987 said:


> Don't bother asking the readytogo questions. I have never seen him participate in a discussion after the op.


:rant: It's just so dadgum irritating. He copies in links, gets tons of hints to the point of being specifically told to also copy in the article, and he doodles off to make another thread with another link.

COPY IN THE DARN ARTICLE IF YOU'RE ADDING A LINK TO IT!!! Put the article in quotes. It's just not that difficult. And it comes across as trying to run up the post count and _no one here cares about post count_. What we care about is substance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Who wants to send him a PM to let him know this? Or should several of us do so? Would he read it? Would he even care? 

I will never click on his links again! If it is important, he will get it.

I believe that there are ways of helping him get it:

1. Never respond to his posts!
2. Don't go back and do it for him. I have seen several people do this. That only reinforces his not needing to do as requested, many times!
3. NEVER LIKE his posts. There is an ego piece involved with the whole deal.

Wow, I am sure sounding mean. Blame it on the frustration of the situation.

Can you imagine trying to have a conversation with him? :brickwall: Just shoot me!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> Can you imagine trying to have a conversation with him? :brickwall: Just shoot me!


Conversation? Really? While you may speak in complete sentences that have continuity of thought, you would only get replies that are in URL format referring you to articles that may or may not be relevant to the discussion.

I think he gets it. He just doesn't care. Those post counts must mean something to him. I've been a member of this board for five years and he's been on half the time with almost double the posts. I would like to think I'm a worthwhile contributor to this board and if I ever.... ever... put a link to an article without including the article.... beat the crap out of me. Better yet, give me about ten Grimm whacks. inkfight:


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

The guy is Cuban, not American. He does not understand. OK? He has been told but does not comprende. Or however that is spelled. Probably came over on one of those boats that did not sink. Or maybe an anchor baby. Probably an anchor baby.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

How's this? No se limite a hacer referencia a un artículo, copia en el artículo.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Who freakin cares? If his threads bother you why would you continue browsing them? The interwebs are selective.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> The guy is Cuban, not American. He does not understand. OK? He has been told but does not comprende. Or however that is spelled. Probably came over on one of those boats that did not sink. Or maybe an anchor baby. Probably an anchor baby.


I thought of this, BUT, if he can post what he does, he comprehends what we are saying. He is just a stubborn old coot who is going to do it the way he wants to and he is NOT going to follow the numerous requests to do it the standard way for PS forum. No, it is a thumb his nose response to us. I expect that he is going to do this post the link and not the article more and more, because we have asked him to do so.

I know several people who are not native to America, but are here because they cannot live the lifestyle they can live in America, they cannot find work in their home countries, or because of the politics in their home countries. I am talking about Filipinos, Malaysians, Ecuadorians, Columbians, Koreans, Chinese, Ugandans, Ethiopians, Indians, Ceylonese, Guatemalans, Mexicans and more. They live in America because of the life style and because they can have refuge here. Some of the people I know will never give up their citizenship of their home country because they actually despise America and Americans. I know some that can get citizenship but you cannot even get the question out of your mouth, asking them why they don't become citizens, before they have strongly denied the remotest of possibilities. They hate America and Americans, except when they don't.

Imagine not being able to live in your home country, because of the challenges, being physically comfortable here, but not 100% happy in America and with ugly Americans.

In my college training, I had a trainer who was from Sri Lanka (Ceylon) who had been asked to do work in America by someone who had trained her. You cannot imagine the verbal beating we heard from her frequently about Americans. We are all about plastic, not natural materials that much of the world uses. We empty things from containers by dumping, not using graceful movements. We have poor manners and do not respect our elders. Blah, blah, blah. And Sri Lanka, oh what a wonderful country and how wonderful things are.

I believe that is what this is about. We are Americans, who are despised, and yet, what are the options?

I also think there is often an arrogance of some people that is really narcissism.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Since conspiracy theories are, at times, real - how about this one? Think of the Nigerian scams that have weak language skills and ask for something. In this case, the "something" is clicking on a link. 

RTG has posted over a thousand posts with just links. Maybe, just maybe, those links have a purpose.... not just to install malware on your computer; but, to somehow link your location with..... something. 

You clicked on one of his links and you now have an undetectable virus on your computer (for this moment, let's assume your AV hasn't identified and removed it) and it reported back who you are, where you are, and what you've done for disaster preparedness. OPSEC just went down the tubes.

For you naysayers out there who contend this can never happen.... never say never.

This is why I am so suspicious of RTG's hit and run with threads with links. He must have gotten some of the message because recently he's added a bit of verbiage to the thread (it appears to be just enough to possibly placate those of us who take umbrage with threads with just links ). There just seems to be something nefarious about this whole thing.


----------

